# New Dude from Leake County MS!



## alancr125 (Jul 19, 2011)

whats up everyone, new to the forum and just recently got married and moved to Leake County, originaly from Jasper County... i have a 2009 Honda Rancher 420AT... not much but enough to have fun with... has some 27" XTR's on black 14" SS212 wheels, supertrap pipe, and of course the snorkle! lol... if anyone is around Leake let me know, looking for some places to go ride... good to be here!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Welcome to MIMB..... Thats a nice lookin lil honda you got there!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome!! Smooth looking rig ya got there


----------



## hooliganhodgie (Mar 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Foreman 09 (Jul 13, 2011)

Welcome bro. I live in Wayne County not to far.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

man i want that bike so bad i want a 420 to go along with my brute and 300 have a submarine a nice trail bike and reliable and a straight mudder


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

welcome! bike looks good!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

nice 420 man!


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Wecome!!!!!!!!! Tis a nice looking Honda for sure.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Honda builds some good looking white bikes. Nice very nice!


----------



## alancr125 (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks for all the complements everyone! i hope to get the SRA GR done in a week or so and next is a Highlifter lift... only a 2" lift but it should help out a little...


----------

